# March 20th, 2020 Meet Wuhan CoronaVirus Patient One - Maatje Benassi



## LKJ86

*March 20th, 2020 Meet Wuhan CoronaVirus Patient One - Maatje Benassi*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## denel

Sorry how can this be; there were several hundreds already down in December in Wuhan and hushed up. Another PRC attempt to mislead the world on origins.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *March 20th, 2020 Meet Wuhan CoronaVirus Patient One - Maatje Benassi*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241697543681126400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240930262978043905

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Menthol

I think the case of Wuhan is accidental.

The leak happened in the USA.

And both people were accidentally exposed with coronavirus since their home near the Fort Dedrick.

Then they travelled to Wuhan and the Netherlands without knowing they were already infected.


What is bad about this is the blame game by the propagandist media.

Ah, the world of today...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alee92nawaz

denel said:


> Sorry how can this be; there were several hundreds already down in December in Wuhan and hushed up. Another PRC attempt to mislead the world on origins.


I know you want to deny but few random people ( anti commies ) were also saying the same thing. A woman said she had covid-19 like symptoms and was tested negative for strep throat and flu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grandy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242266530886410242

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BringHarmony

denel said:


> Sorry how can this be; there were several hundreds already down in December in Wuhan and hushed up. Another PRC attempt to mislead the world on origins.


Chinese bullshit, nothing new. China needs to be sanctioned severely.


----------



## Menthol

BringHarmony said:


> Chinese bullshit, nothing new. China needs to be sanctioned severely.



I don't think the Chinese government is lying on how severe this pandemic.

They already have shown us that they even need to lockdown an entire big metropolis while the number of known infected persons was still less than 300.

And many governments and people around the world still don't get it, and still looking for another option.

This is a very serious matter.


And Chinese government is also said that the origin of the virus is not from China.

Even how hard you lock China down, it will not work, because the virus will come from another country that is the origin of the virus, which is unknown.

But through genetic tests and media, we can predict.


----------



## LKJ86

*The early phase of the COVID-19 outbreak in Lombardy, Italy*

Cereda D, Tirani M, Rovida F, Demicheli V, Ajelli M, Poletti P, Trentini F, Guzzetta G, Marziano V, Barone A, Magoni M, Deandrea S, Diurno G, Lombardo M, Faccini M, Pan A, Bruno R, Pariani E, Grasselli G, Piatti A, Gramegna M, Baldanti F, Melegaro A, Merler S

(Submitted on 20 Mar 2020)

In the night of February 20, 2020, the first case of novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) was confirmed in the Lombardy Region, Italy. In the week that followed, Lombardy experienced a very rapid increase in the number of cases. *We analyzed the first 5,830 laboratory-confirmed cases* to provide the first epidemiological characterization of a COVID-19 outbreak in a Western Country. Epidemiological data were collected through standardized interviews of confirmed cases and their close contacts. We collected demographic backgrounds, dates of symptom onset, clinical features, respiratory tract specimen results, hospitalization, contact tracing. We provide estimates of the reproduction number and serial interval. *The epidemic in Italy started much earlier than February 20, 2020. At the time of detection of the first COVID-19 case, the epidemic had already spread in most municipalities of Southern-Lombardy.* The median age for of cases is 69 years (range, 1 month to 101 years). 47% of positive subjects were hospitalized. Among these, 18% required intensive care. The mean serial interval is estimated to be 6.6 days (95% CI, 0.7 to 19). We estimate the basic reproduction number at 3.1 (95% CI, 2.9 to 3.2). We estimated a decreasing trend in the net reproduction number starting around February 20, 2020. We did not observe significantly different viral loads in nasal swabs between symptomatic and asymptomatic. The transmission potential of COVID-19 is very high and the number of critical cases may become largely unsustainable for the healthcare system in a very short-time horizon. We observed a slight decrease of the reproduction number, possibly connected with an increased population awareness and early effect of interventions. Aggressive containment strategies are required to control COVID-19 spread and catastrophic outcomes for the healthcare system.

Subjects: Populations and Evolution (q-bio.PE)
Cite as: arXiv:2003.09320 [q-bio.PE]
(or arXiv:2003.09320v1 [q-bio.PE] for this version)

Source:https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.09320


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *The early phase of the COVID-19 outbreak in Lombardy, Italy*
> 
> Cereda D, Tirani M, Rovida F, Demicheli V, Ajelli M, Poletti P, Trentini F, Guzzetta G, Marziano V, Barone A, Magoni M, Deandrea S, Diurno G, Lombardo M, Faccini M, Pan A, Bruno R, Pariani E, Grasselli G, Piatti A, Gramegna M, Baldanti F, Melegaro A, Merler S
> 
> (Submitted on 20 Mar 2020)
> 
> In the night of February 20, 2020, the first case of novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) was confirmed in the Lombardy Region, Italy. In the week that followed, Lombardy experienced a very rapid increase in the number of cases. *We analyzed the first 5,830 laboratory-confirmed cases* to provide the first epidemiological characterization of a COVID-19 outbreak in a Western Country. Epidemiological data were collected through standardized interviews of confirmed cases and their close contacts. We collected demographic backgrounds, dates of symptom onset, clinical features, respiratory tract specimen results, hospitalization, contact tracing. We provide estimates of the reproduction number and serial interval. *The epidemic in Italy started much earlier than February 20, 2020. At the time of detection of the first COVID-19 case, the epidemic had already spread in most municipalities of Southern-Lombardy.* The median age for of cases is 69 years (range, 1 month to 101 years). 47% of positive subjects were hospitalized. Among these, 18% required intensive care. The mean serial interval is estimated to be 6.6 days (95% CI, 0.7 to 19). We estimate the basic reproduction number at 3.1 (95% CI, 2.9 to 3.2). We estimated a decreasing trend in the net reproduction number starting around February 20, 2020. We did not observe significantly different viral loads in nasal swabs between symptomatic and asymptomatic. The transmission potential of COVID-19 is very high and the number of critical cases may become largely unsustainable for the healthcare system in a very short-time horizon. We observed a slight decrease of the reproduction number, possibly connected with an increased population awareness and early effect of interventions. Aggressive containment strategies are required to control COVID-19 spread and catastrophic outcomes for the healthcare system.
> 
> Subjects: Populations and Evolution (q-bio.PE)
> Cite as: arXiv:2003.09320 [q-bio.PE]
> (or arXiv:2003.09320v1 [q-bio.PE] for this version)
> 
> Source:https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.09320
> 
> View attachment 617433
> View attachment 617434
> 
> 
> View attachment 617436


*'Every Single Individual Must Stay Home': Italy's Coronavirus Surge Strains Hospitals*
March 19, 20201:59 PM ET

Daniela De Rosa, a 43-year-old veterinarian in Italy's southwest Campania region, made a video message over the weekend as she was hospitalized with COVID-19. Her video plea has gathered much attention in Italy, which has just surpassed China in the number of reported deaths from the new coronavirus.

"I've been in isolation in a hospital room for so many days I've lost count," she says. "I have no contact with anyone other than doctors twice a day."

"Very few people understand what's happening. I want people to see I'm suffering," De Rosa continues.

"Every single individual must stay home and not endanger the lives of others," she insists.

Since the video was shared on Facebook last Sunday, it has racked up more than 11 million views.

As of Thursday afternoon, Italy has registered 41,035 diagnoses of the coronavirus and 3,405 deaths. The death toll is now higher than China's known COVID-19 deaths of over 3,200. Earlier this month, Italy became the first Western country to launch a nationwide lockdown to contain the outbreak, but despite strict measures, the number of cases continues to rise.

Italy has a universal health care system. But now, its hospitals and medical staff are overwhelmed, prompting anguished debate.

The Italian College of Anesthesia, Analgesia, Resuscitation and Intensive Care has issued guidelines for what it calls a "catastrophe medicine"-like scenario. The college put it starkly: Given the serious shortage of health resources, patients with the "best chance of success and hope of life" should have access to intensive care, the organization says.

"If you have an 99-year-old male or a female patient, that's a patient with a lot of diseases. And you have [a] young kid that need to be intubated and you only have one ventilator, I mean, you're not going to ... toss the coin," says Carlo Vitelli, a surgeon and oncologist in Rome.

He's speaking just a few hours after operating on a perforated appendix of a young man who had been in contact with a person from northern Italy, where the virus has hit the hardest in the country. It was "an emergency operation done on somebody who was in quarantine," Dr. Vitelli says, "don't know if he's going to develop. I don't think so. But, you never know."

Italy is treating the coronavirus pandemic like a wartime emergency. Health officials are scrambling to set up more beds. In Milan, the old fairgrounds is being turned into an emergency COVID-19 hospital with 500 new beds; across the country, hospitals are setting up inflatable tents outdoors for triage.

Other countries can learn important lessons from Italy, says *Dr. Giuseppe Remuzzi, co-author of a recent paper in The Lancet about the country's dire situation*. The takeaways include how to swiftly convert a general hospital into a coronavirus care unit with specially trained doctors and nurses.

"We had dermatologists, eye doctors, pathologists, learning how to assist a person with a ventilator," Remuzzi says.

Some question why Italy was caught off guard when the virus outbreak was revealed on Feb. 21.

*Remuzzi says he is now hearing information about it from general practitioners. "They remember having seen very strange pneumonia, very severe, particularly in old people in December and even November," he says. "This means that the virus was circulating, at least in [the northern region of] Lombardy and before we were aware of this outbreak occurring in China."*

*He says it was impossible to combat something you didn't know existed.*


----------



## Oldman1

https://www.ouest-france.fr/sante/v...as-sont-apparus-des-novembre-en-chine-6778548

*Coronavirus. The first cases appeared in November in China*
"Patient Zero" was reportedly treated on November 17. Much earlier than what the Chinese authorities have announced so far. By the end of 2019, 266 patients were listed in China.

In its latest edition, the _South China Morning Post ,_ an English-language daily based in Hong Kong, generally very well informed of the situation in mainland China, claims that the Covid-19 would have been detected much earlier than the Chinese authorities announced so far. The first case - the famous zero patient was reportedly identified on November 17. The _South China Morning Post,_ which had access to the databases of the Chinese authorities, claims that it is a 55-year-old man from Hubei province, where the city of Wuhan is located. epicenter of the epidemic.




*Alert launched only on December 27*

*The coronavirus is said to have spread rapidly: one to five cases daily the following days, fifteen cases of contamination on November 27, 60 on December 20, 180 on December 27, 266 in total at the end of the year. As early as December 27, Zhang Jixian, a doctor at the Hubei Provincial Hospital of Integrated Chinese and Western Medicine, informed the authorities that it was not just atypical pneumonia, as the authorities claimed ten days later, but much of an unknown form of coronavirus.



Information that Beijing kept secret for weeks, delaying the implementation of containment measures in Wuhan, going as far as tracking down the first whistleblowers such as the ophthalmologist Li Wenliang, who died on February 7, has since been rehabilitated and has become a national hero.

Since then, China has caught up with its ignition delay, by transferring the data on the Covid-19 genome to the international community, by taking exceptional measures in Wuhan (closure of the megalopolis of 11 million inhabitants, construction of two hospitals in record time ), under the leadership of a major general, a trained biologist. Result: the epidemic is stopped , proclaimed Tuesday President Xi-Jinping, who left. In the meantime, alas, the coronavirus has spread to the whole planet.*


*https://www.ouest-france.fr/sante/v...-circulait-deja-en-italie-en-novembre-6791626*

*In search of the “zero patient”*
Also in China, the appearance of cases from November 17, 2019 was revealed by the _South China Morning Post_ . Long before January 8, when the Chinese authorities first spoke of the new coronavirus.



In Italy, the first proven cases are registered in Rome on January 31. They are two Chinese tourists who arrived in Milan eight days earlier. Since then, Italian researchers have struggled to trace the thread of contagion in order to get their hands on "the patient zero", the first person to have contracted the virus. Essential data to find the source of the epidemic and better manage it. At the end of February 2020, Professor Massimo Galli, director of the Sacco hospital in Milan, already explained that the epidemic was not recent : The The virus circulated unnoticed for several weeks, before the first known cases of the disease. His team is currently studying the Italian strain of the virus, in order to establish the course of the epidemic in the country.


----------

